# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Macro rings & zoom



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

I was talking to Jay yesterday and he mentioned
that he uses the zoom when taking macro shot.
I actually had never tried that until last night. Using the macro lens, I tapped the zoom
just a tad - it got closer without losing focus.
I started playing around with the macro rings
(+1, +2, +4) + zoom last night and its resulted
in some nice pictures.

See them here - the ones in the bottom row.
http://www.aquaticscape.com/gallery2.htm

Interesting technique that can get you better
macro shots! Thanks for the tip Jay.

-
Ghazanfar Ghori


----------



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

I was talking to Jay yesterday and he mentioned
that he uses the zoom when taking macro shot.
I actually had never tried that until last night. Using the macro lens, I tapped the zoom
just a tad - it got closer without losing focus.
I started playing around with the macro rings
(+1, +2, +4) + zoom last night and its resulted
in some nice pictures.

See them here - the ones in the bottom row.
http://www.aquaticscape.com/gallery2.htm

Interesting technique that can get you better
macro shots! Thanks for the tip Jay.

-
Ghazanfar Ghori


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2003)

Very nice Ghazanfar.

You have to take advantage of those macro lenses. Taking close ups w/ great focus is very rewarding.

Join as at www.njas.net


----------



## Ptahkeem (Feb 16, 2004)

ive been looking into close up lenses or macro rings for sometime and was wondering if you guys knew anything them? heres my question

if you put a macro lens or close up lens and put a telephoto lens with it does that mean that you can get close up macro shots from far away distances?


----------



## MarcinB (Apr 16, 2004)

Yes it does (IMHO). Macro lenses with higher focal length let you take the same photo from greater distance, but it's only a small difference, like 30cm or so between 50 and 100mm macro lenses.

150L (40G) planted tank
photo available here


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

In addition to what MarcinB said, I feel that the added working distance given from a zoom lense or telephote lense, with close up lenses is very useful and desirable. I use a Canon EOS with 30-120 mm zoom and close up lenses. Works well for me. Unfortunately it is a film camera. so I take the pictures, develop only - no prints, then scan in the images to my camera with a 35 mm film scanner.

Bob

High Pressure CO2 sources, needle valves, information:
http://members.cox.net/tulsaalstons/AquaticPlants.htm#High%20Pressure%20CO2


----------

